# 3-d photographs



## bumpin88 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello everyone,
 I'm not sure if this is the right section for this but here it goes. would anyone be able to tell me about the process to develop 3-d prints from a Nishika n8000 camera? do you have to have special film, or can you use standard 35mm film?


----------



## KVRNut (Mar 2, 2011)

You use standard print film with this camera although you may be able to use transparency film if you wish to mount the print(s) in a light box.

Getting a lenticular print is a little more complicated. Your camera takes 4 half frame exposures per shot and these exposures are enlarged on to a transparent plastic media then stacked to get the 3-D effect.

Here's a place where you can get your film processed. Snap 3D - 3D Lenticular Prints and Cameras 
It isn't cheap but the results can be a real wow to look at.


----------



## bumpin88 (Mar 3, 2011)

would you know of any place that carries those transparencies(prob. very $$$ ehh) to develop on. I was going to play around with doing some myself.


----------



## KVRNut (Mar 6, 2011)

You might try contacting those folks for that transparency material or do a web search for it.


----------



## bumpin88 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks, I found some at calumetphoto.com 

 about 30 bucks for 10 sheets of 4x5. either way, DIY, or sending away is going to be costly.


----------

